# Medical services Estoril area



## Paulkohl (Mar 24, 2020)

My wife and I, artists and retired university art teachers, are moving from Lisbon to Estoril.We have been in Lisbon for the last five years or so. I want to connect with a doctor. Right now, I have a skin issue I need to deal with. We have private insurance with Médis. Because of the virus situation, the hospitals are not responding.
Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------

